# Pallet to Adirondack Chair



## jslusher (Mar 16, 2009)

Got an idea from the guy i built the shed for to make some cheap adirondack chairs from pallets.:thumbsup:

Started this one for a friends birthday 2 hours before the party. The next ones i make i'll space the slats evenly. I also thought about making them fold flat for storage like some i saw on google images. 

https://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=pallet+chair 

Any ideas for finishes? Thought about a penetrating oil, but will it rub off on peoples clothing?


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, that's a good idea. I've got a half dozen pallets from a patio job just waiting to be torched. Maybe they can be salvaged....If only I could find the time....


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A Sawzall dismantles them pretty quickly, but the nails will kill your planer. A mallet will disassemble a pallet, but you will certainly break some boards in the process.
Steve


----------



## jslusher (Mar 16, 2009)

> Hey, that's a good idea. I've got a half dozen pallets from a patio job just waiting to be torched. Maybe they can be salvaged....If only I could find the time....


Doesn't take long, this was my first one and it took about two hours.



> A Sawzall dismantles them pretty quickly, but the nails will kill your planer. A mallet will disassemble a pallet, but you will certainly break some boards in the process.


Yeah i used an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel to cut the nails. Check out the guy in this video, he has a "u" shaped fork tool to pry the planks off.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats actually very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

You might want to support the back rest, looks like it will loosen up after a few pleasant plops into the chair.

Just a thought......



Looks cool though, I Like the idea


----------



## sevonty (Nov 21, 2011)

spray paint, krylon has some good products. to stain that would be a waste of time imo because to sand all that down the time and sand paper used you could have from from fresh lumber cheeper


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

My girl told me she seen a host on t.v do the samething to a pallet.
Into a chair like you made. Its a nice idea.


----------

